# Husqvarna 262XP



## Brian Thacker (Apr 16, 2017)

I traded around and wound up with a Husqvarna 262XP. Don't know much about the saw. It is in good condition. Can anyone tell me the good and bad about this saw? I took it out cutting a couple weeks ago and it seamed to be a good saw except when I was cutting the chain adjustment screw vibrated out and had to get a new one. Luckily I had my old Pro Mac 10-10 to fall back on. I don't see anything to keep it from doing that again. Any suggestions on what went wrong? I looked at the IPL to see if there was any locking device for the screw but did not see anything.

Brian


----------



## Sleepy (Apr 16, 2017)

Only bad I know of, is that it doesn't belong to me.


----------



## Big Block (Apr 16, 2017)

Sleepy said:


> Only bad I know of, is that it doesn't belong to me.


+1


----------



## cus_deluxe (Apr 16, 2017)

Great saws, no real downside IMO. Theres a little rubber thingy that slides in where the tensioner goes in, thats what keeps it from falling out


----------



## dynodave (Apr 16, 2017)

I rebuilt my friends 261EPA now upgraded to 262XP . Seems to be a good very peppy saw from my experience. One sellng feature to keep it (for him) was that it is a small husky bar profile like his (2) 55 ranchers. Same exact bars and chains now for all 3 of his saws.

He wrapped it force-ably around an object and busted the clutch cover... not cheap. Now I'm gonna learn magnesium welding LOL
His 55 oils the bar as long as the engine runs, but the 262 only oils if the clutch turns. 262 seems a good saw.
coil/EI not expensive.


----------



## Dan Dean (Apr 16, 2017)

The 262XP is a classic saw highly coveted for its exceptional power band and light weight, we tell all our customers to scoop them up when ever they see them.


----------



## Mattyo (Apr 16, 2017)

You can use an O-Ring in place of a rubber thingy that keeps that stupid chain tensioner from falling out. OR, you can adapt it with a metal e-clip and never have to worry about it again  

check out my youtube channel for full teardown and rebuild of the 262. 

If it hasn't had its crank seals and rubber bits replaced, its time.


----------



## Brian Thacker (Apr 16, 2017)

I have been into restoring McCulloch lately, Thanks Ron Woods...LOL But I have gotten used to replacing crank seals on all saws I get with any age on them. I burnt a PM800 because of a crank case leak. I have on order a carb kit, fuel line, fuel filter and crank seals. Figured it would be time for them. When I was sawing with it, it kept quitting when I would rev it up in a cut and let off the throttle. I figured that was either a fuel filter, dirty carb or crank seals. Did not diagnose it any further just going to replace or rebuild everything and I will not have to worry about it again for a while. Just peace of mind.
Thanks everyone for the input. Anyone else have a commit please chime in.
Brian


----------



## Brian Thacker (Apr 16, 2017)

I was removing the carb to kit it and the baffle between the cylinder and the carb just fell apart so I ordered one of those also. The compression seams alright but not real good. I have not ran a compression test on it but it feels lower than my Mac 10-10s. I am thinking this winter I will put a new cylinder and piston in it and refashion it up. At that point it should be good to go for a long time. What little I did saw with it, it felt good. seamed to cut well.

Brian


----------



## Brian Thacker (Apr 16, 2017)

Very happy with it, just seamed a little low on compression compared to the 10-10 that was setting beside it at the time. Just pulling the pull start on both and the Husky seamed eaiser to pull than the Mac. And yes the DSP was not pushed in. I will have to look and see which carb it has. I have not even ran a compression test on it. It maybe in spec. I am just saying if it is low I will rebuild it come winter until then it seams to cut well. Just wanted to know what everyone thought about the saw if it was a good one or not.

Brian


----------



## smokey7 (Apr 17, 2017)

Very good saw. Compression should be bout 150. Maybe lower if soneo e used a 261 piston in it. Then be happy if its got 125.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Apr 17, 2017)

We gotta have pics btw @Brian Thacker haha.


----------



## Brian Thacker (Apr 17, 2017)

It's in a lot of parts and pieces right now. Just going threw it giving it a good cleaning and replacing a few things.

Brian


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 17, 2017)

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/search/14059378/?q=262xp&o=relevance&c[title_only]=1&c[node]=9


----------



## Sepia (Apr 17, 2017)

Some day I am going to own one of these saws


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 17, 2017)

I had one about a year ago and sold it. Buyer seemed awfully glad to get it. I opted to keep my 362XP instead..


----------



## Brian Thacker (Apr 17, 2017)

It has the HDA 120 Carb. Not sure what that means but on other post I have been reading it had 3 carbs and the 8X carb suppose to be the better. It also has the plastic gear on the oil pump. I took the cylinder off and the piston has a score on it. The rings are a little loose but not bad. I think I will go ahead and replace the piston and ring while I have it open. May as well do everything while I am in there.

Brian


----------



## drf255 (Apr 18, 2017)

Brian Thacker said:


> It has the HDA 120 Carb. Not sure what that means but on other post I have been reading it had 3 carbs and the 8X carb suppose to be the better. It also has the plastic gear on the oil pump. I took the cylinder off and the piston has a score on it. The rings are a little loose but not bad. I think I will go ahead and replace the piston and ring while I have it open. May as well do everything while I am in there.
> 
> Brian


Only one ring.

The plastic gear means its clutch driven oil pump. Bronze is crank driven and oils whenever saw is running. The back of the clutch drum needs to match the gear.

Great saw. They usually need some type of homemade shim gasket to set the squish to .020. They pick up compression easily with a small band cut.

Three carbs, 120/144/87. The 87 is the coveted and rare one. Totally unnecessary unless the saw has been ported. The smaller 120/144 with have slightly better throttle response than the bigger 87 if the saw is stock.


----------



## drf255 (Apr 18, 2017)

There's a guy by you on Cottle Lane in Jamestown that can really make those sing...


----------



## dynodave (Apr 18, 2017)

drf255 said:


> SNIP
> Three carbs, 120/144/87. The 87 is the coveted and rare one. Totally unnecessary unless the saw has been ported.



It's been a while but IIRC:
Line by line comparison of the walbro 120/144 parts (IIRC) shows mainly that the 144 has the EPA/difficult to adjust needles, and the other is normal screwdriver adjust needles. The plastic adjust guides also differs.
I tried to buy the adjustable style...NLA. A dremel disc cutter made an adjust slot and all was well.


----------



## Brian Thacker (Apr 18, 2017)

It has a strange score on the piston. It comes from just to the side of the exhaust port. I will get some pictures of it today. The bottom of the piston has a good size cut in it and on further inspection the cylinder has a pretty good score in it. It could be ran like this but prefer to make it right while I have it apart. Have plenty other saws to cut with and don't want to rush this one. Who makes the best aftermarket cylinders? I will keep this cylinder and at some point send it and get it repaired because I think most of the aftermarket cylinders are not the quality as the factory cylinders. Your thoughts on this. I know finding a new cylinder would be hard.

Brian


----------



## Brian Thacker (Apr 18, 2017)

Also I have crank seals ordered for it. Am I going to have to split the cases to replace these seals or can they be replaced without splitting the cases?

Brian


----------



## Mattyo (Apr 18, 2017)

you can definitely replace the seals without splitting the case...I've got lots of vids on the 262 ... have a look. 

Sometimes its better just to split the case though, throw new bearings at it whilst you are doing the rebuild.


----------



## Brian Thacker (Apr 18, 2017)

You make a lot of sense. I have it this far I may as well make it all new and fresh. This thing has a screan mesh air filter in it. I have never been a fan of these and replacing this one. I think the cylinder being scorn was caused by this filter letting in to much dirt. Any thoughts on this?
Brian


----------



## cgraham1 (Apr 18, 2017)

drf255 said:


> There's a guy by you on Cottle Lane in Jamestown that can really make those sing...


True story.


----------



## Mattyo (Apr 18, 2017)

if the score is on the intake side... then its more often debris, on the exhaust side...likely something else


----------



## roy wilson (Apr 18, 2017)

dynodave said:


> It's been a while but IIRC:
> Line by line comparison of the walbro 120/144 parts (IIRC) shows mainly that the 144 has the EPA/difficult to adjust needles, and the other is normal screwdriver adjust needles. The plastic adjust guides also differs.
> I tried to buy the adjustable style...NLA. A dremel disc cutter made an adjust slot and all was well.


i have 2 of thesee origina cyl and pistons ,


drf255 said:


> Only one ring.
> 
> The plastic gear means its clutch driven oil pump. Bronze is crank driven and oils whenever saw is running. The back of the clutch drum needs to match the gear.
> 
> ...


i have 2 of these , both with OEM cyl and pistons , 1991 with HDA 87 and a 1993 with HDA 120 , nice to run them now and again, matches with a 357/266 xp and even my 562 , but more vibes compared to a new saw ,it was the first Husky to have spring mounts


----------



## PA Dan (Apr 18, 2017)

CJ Brown said:


> Some day I am going to own one of these saws


I might be able to help you with that...


----------



## Sepia (Apr 18, 2017)

PA Dan said:


> I might be able to help you with that...


Feel free to pm me some pics/particulars.


----------



## PA Dan (Apr 18, 2017)

Will do!


----------



## Brian Thacker (Apr 18, 2017)

Got some pics of the piston. I think the cylinder is alright. I took some crocus cloth to the cylinder and it cleaned up pretty well but is going to need a piston and ring. The scuffing on the piston is strange. It is just to the side of the exhaust port and under the ring and also has a good size cut on the skirt of the piston if you look at the bottom center. Not sure how that got their nor the other score on the piston.

Brian


----------



## Mattyo (Apr 18, 2017)

problem with pulling a jug off on a case that is that dirty, the dirt gets down into the bearings. i wouldn't hesitate.... tear her down


----------



## Brian Thacker (Apr 18, 2017)

It is going all the way down and I also have a parts washer that I just cleaned and new fluid. I will make it nice and clean before assembly. I do a lot of motorcycle engines and used to being very clean. I have a full 30X40 shop.

Brian


----------



## Mattyo (Apr 18, 2017)

my shop is more like 5x8ft ...  nice


----------



## Sepia (Apr 18, 2017)

Mattyo said:


> my shop is more like 5x8ft ...  nice


lol I've seen a few of your vids and yes you seem pretty crammed in there. But you do some great things in that small room


----------



## Mattyo (Apr 19, 2017)

One day I'll move out to my shed and work out there. No power though. I'm working on it...and thanks !


----------



## drf255 (Apr 19, 2017)

Common spot for scoring, many models. 

Must be a hot spot or something.

If you don't wanna split the case, stuff paper towels in the crank area at BDC. Parts wash entire outercase. Remove paper towels. Then fill case with mineral sprirts, rotate, rinse and repeat. 

When it's all clean, add clean spirits and pull one seal at a time. It will push anything out of the bearings. 

Then oil and reassemble. 

I don't want anything foreign in a case, but sawdust with oil isn't the worst thing. Metal dust is another story.


----------



## drf255 (Apr 19, 2017)

If it's for your own saw and not for sale, you can smooth and reuse that piston. Add a new ring. 

You just gotta make sure the intake side skirt isn't worn and piston to jug clearance isn't excessive. 

IIRC, you just need a 1.5mm x 48mm caber. 

@Definitive Dave has them.


----------



## backhoelover (Apr 19, 2017)

Mattyo said:


> my shop is more like 5x8ft ...  nice



Nothing wrong with that all have to start somewhere


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 19, 2017)

Brian Thacker said:


> Got some pics of the piston. I think the cylinder is alright. I took some crocus cloth to the cylinder and it cleaned up pretty well but is going to need a piston and ring. The scuffing on the piston is strange. It is just to the side of the exhaust port and under the ring and also has a good size cut on the skirt of the piston if you look at the bottom center. Not sure how that got their nor the other score on the piston.
> 
> Brian
> View attachment 573766



Looks like carbon scoring to me. Do you have a pic of the cylinder? I agree with Al, a little sanding on that piston clean the cylinder and you're probably good to go with a new ring.
The saws are little runners, love them!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Thacker (Apr 19, 2017)

The big parts washer uses kerosene and has a filtration system so the fluid stays clean as the wash nozzle puts out only clean fluid, no dirt. Usually remove seals and flush bearings and case out. No need for paper towels as the fluid stays clean and kerosene will not harm anything. Everything gets flushed out in the end. If I use the ultrasonic, it uses barsaw and change it often enough that dirt is not a problem. Just don't want to put painted parts in the ultrasonic, they usually won't be painted when they come out. Mainly use it for heads, cylinders, valves, carbs and such. If I cleaned that piston up it would cause too much piston gap and would also unbalance the piston front to back and make it want to cock in the bore. It is more than just a minor touch up. Rather just use new piston and ring and be done with it. I worked on cleaning everything last night and all is now clean. Have new seals in route and should be here today. Bearings are good and tight. Cylinder runout is less than .006in. which is in spec. Crank and rod in good shape. New piston and ring and saw will be good to go.

Brian


----------



## Brian Thacker (Apr 19, 2017)

Paragon, I think it is carbon also. The exhaust port was very carboned up and flaking off. But that big gash on the bottom of the piston worries me on how that got their. It had to be something got threw the intake port. Also if you will look the scorn area is mainly below the ring so a piece of carbon must have broken loose while the ring was above the port and got lodged between the piston and the cylinder wall is the only thing I could figure.

Brian


----------



## Mattyo (Apr 19, 2017)

Is that line near where the decomp is...could be leaky decomp causing a hot spot. Just a theory


----------



## gary courtney (Apr 19, 2017)

I always wash off debris from saws when i work on them! Also when I ship any saw or parts I always clean them. Hate receiving dirty saws or parts in mail!


----------



## Brian Thacker (Apr 19, 2017)

On other side of DSP


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 19, 2017)

Brian Thacker said:


> Paragon, I think it is carbon also. The exhaust port was very carboned up and flaking off. But that big gash on the bottom of the piston worries me on how that got their. It had to be something got threw the intake port. Also if you will look the scorn area is mainly below the ring so a piece of carbon must have broken loose while the ring was above the port and got lodged between the piston and the cylinder wall is the only thing I could figure.
> 
> Brian



Looks to me like it could have been there when it was installed. If there is no matching mark on the cylinder I bet it was always there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Thacker (Apr 19, 2017)

Their was a corresponding mark on the cylinder but did not penetrate the chrome. A little polishing with crocous cloth and it went away.

Brian


----------



## Brian Thacker (Apr 22, 2017)

Well I got my piston in today and sense it was raining I decided to go ahead and put the 262 back together. Every thing went smooth, it seams like it has a bunch more compression. Starts and idles better. 
So far what I done to it was:
Cleaned and kitted the carb
New piston and ring
New intake gaskets
New Collar Seal
New clutch bearing
A good general cleaning
New fuel line and filter
Cleaned and seated the DSP valve.
While reassembly I found that someone lost the rubber gasket that goes between the outlet of the oil pump and the chassis of the saw. I don't know but I could not find it. Seamed to not want to start at first when I noticed that the plug wire was sparking to the cylinder. I used some heat shrink to solve that problem. Then I flooded it and that took several tries to clean it
out and then she come to life. I tweaked the carb in and she purrs like she should. Sounds really good. Cannot wait to sink her in some wood.

Brian


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 22, 2017)

Brian Thacker said:


> Well I got my piston in today and sense it was raining I decided to go ahead and put the 262 back together. Every thing went smooth, it seams like it has a bunch more compression. Starts and idles better.
> So far what I done to it was:
> Cleaned and kitted the carb
> New piston and ring
> ...



Awesome!
Make sure to get some videos...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Totembear (Apr 22, 2017)

I bet you will be happy!! Do a MM to it while your at it. You won't be sorry.


----------



## Brian Thacker (May 2, 2017)

Done the MM and still have not sunk it into wood. Cannot wait. I think this saw will be a really good saw.

Brian


----------



## drf255 (May 2, 2017)

Looking good pal. 

O ring to oil line?

Haven't done that many that deep in, but on most saws, the seal is the flange of the line itself. 

Have a pic?


----------



## Totembear (May 2, 2017)

That oil line takes a little piece of rubber, maybe 4mm long, that goes between the pump and the crankcase. Any dealer can order it. You can make one from fuel line just make sure its lumen is large enough. Make sure to put it on the pump when seating it.


----------



## Brian Thacker (May 2, 2017)

I did make one out of some fuel line and so far it works. The dealer in this area will tell you they will order it and seams like it never comes in. I have a small shop and usually order parts from Jacks Small Engine online and the next order that I have for them I will order one just to make sure that I have the proper one in it, but for now I think this one will hold me over until then,

Thanks
Brian


----------



## Totembear (May 2, 2017)

Jacks Small engine is about 30 minutes from me. Good place. Dont order enough from them.


----------



## Brian Thacker (May 2, 2017)

They have always been very good to me. Cannot complain at all. I mostly order on line but the few times I have talked to them they have been very nice to work with.

Brian


----------



## PA Dan (May 17, 2017)

CJ Brown said:


> Some day I am going to own one of these saws


I remember back when you said you would own ONE of these! Lol![emoji23]


----------



## Sepia (May 17, 2017)

C'mon Dan - you own three!!


----------



## Sepia (May 17, 2017)

You know that saying "be careful what you wish for"? Well now that I have found not 1, but 2 of these fine saws, I feel kinda empty inside. Like I have accomplished everything that has any meaning in my life, and now I am adrift!!

Cruel! Cruel fate!!


----------



## Dawnsman (May 17, 2017)

So basically you guys saying I should hang on to and rebuild both of mine then

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sepia (May 17, 2017)

It's funny, both of the guys I bought my saws from were just getting rid of old saws. So I guess it all depends on what you find interesting to you! If those saws strike a chord with you, fix them up and enjoy them! If they are just old saws to you, post them up in the "for sale" section here, and they will find new homes pretty quick.


----------



## PA Dan (May 17, 2017)

CJ Brown said:


> You know that saying "be careful what you wish for"? Well now that I have found not 1, but 2 of these fine saws, I feel kinda empty inside. Like I have accomplished everything that has any meaning in my life, and now I am adrift!!
> 
> Cruel! Cruel fate!!


Start looking for a 064![emoji6]


----------



## Sepia (May 17, 2017)

Dan, I like the way you think


----------



## Paragon Builder (May 18, 2017)

CJ Brown said:


> You know that saying "be careful what you wish for"? Well now that I have found not 1, but 2 of these fine saws, I feel kinda empty inside. Like I have accomplished everything that has any meaning in my life, and now I am adrift!!
> 
> Cruel! Cruel fate!!





Dawnsman said:


> So basically you guys saying I should hang on to and rebuild both of mine then
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



I will help you both out. Send them to me! 
I love 262's!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawnsman (May 18, 2017)

I ran one of the 262XP s that I have when my boss owned it It's got plenty of power or did til our mechanic grabbed the wrong jug straight gassed the old thing now I'm sitting here with a pair done exactly the same thing not me him lol 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Thacker (May 18, 2017)

Dawnsman said:


> I ran one of the 262XP s that I have when my boss owned it It's got plenty of power or did til our mechanic grabbed the wrong jug straight gassed the old thing now I'm sitting here with a pair done exactly the same thing not me him lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


I would be finding a new mechanic!


----------



## Dawnsman (May 18, 2017)

HD didn't do it on purpose the boss said it was mix he was drunk or just dumd5

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## cheeves (May 19, 2017)

Dan Dean said:


> The 262XP is a classic saw highly coveted for its exceptional power band and light weight, we tell all our customers to scoop them up when ever they see them.


Perfect firewood saw for around here!! At the time best power to weight saw made.....probably still is! Use mine and a Jerry Ported 026 most trips for firewood! Absolutely Love it! Port it and open the muffler and you wont believe it!!! At left!!! lol


----------



## cheeves (May 19, 2017)

CJ Brown said:


> Some day I am going to own one of these saws


Get a 261 and convert it! easily done!!! You won't regret it!!!


----------



## Dawnsman (May 19, 2017)

C J I'll sell you what I have left over from the one I'm rebuild I'll have a good crankcase and crank and rod flywheel coil I'll make sure of what I have if your interested

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sepia (May 19, 2017)

Dawnsman said:


> C J I'll sell you what I have left over from the one I'm rebuild I'll have a good crankcase and crank and rod flywheel coil I'll make sure of what I have if your interested
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Okay just send me a PM when you are finished with your build.


----------



## Dawnsman (May 19, 2017)

Ok it won't be long 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawnsman (May 27, 2017)

Tah dah the 262XP is together and running the rest of my spare parts are officially for sale make me a offer I need the money in a bad way be reasonable please I can't just give them away wish I could tbsnks

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sepia (May 27, 2017)

Dawnsman said:


> Tah dah the 262XP is together and running the rest of my spare parts are officially for sale make me a offer I need the money in a bad way be reasonable please I can't just give them away wish I could tbsnks
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


PM replied to.


----------



## Paragon Builder (May 28, 2017)

Dawnsman said:


> Tah dah the 262XP is together and running the rest of my spare parts are officially for sale make me a offer I need the money in a bad way be reasonable please I can't just give them away wish I could tbsnks
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



If CJ doesn't take them, let me know...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawnsman (May 31, 2017)

Sure will I may sell them both the one J just put together ran fine for a min then just flipping quit I gotta tear it apart again 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattyo (May 31, 2017)

Simple stuff first.....


Compression. ...fuel...spark


----------



## Dawnsman (May 31, 2017)

I was so mad I took the bar and chain off and put it away I've calmed down enough to dig into it maybe tonight after work idk

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 1, 2017)

Dawnsman said:


> Sure will I may sell them both the one J just put together ran fine for a min then just flipping quit I gotta tear it apart again
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



Check the flywheel key


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattyo (Jun 1, 2017)

Check compression. ...pull the plug...is it wet? Does the motor turn over smooth? 

Does the motor pop with some fuel down the air intake throat?

Lack of spark can be a short...or a sheer ed flywheel key....or a bad plug. Etc


----------



## Dawnsman (Jun 3, 2017)

Yup I checked the compression it's less than 40 lbs so Idk what happened but one lesson learned when putting a new piston and ring in an old cylinder make dang sure you check it again to make sure it's smooth don't trust the guy you buy the parts from 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawnsman (Jun 3, 2017)

Cause my guy stuck it to me grrrrrrr

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sepia (Jun 3, 2017)

Ouch that hurts. Take the cylinder off and see what went wrong.


----------



## Dawnsman (Jun 3, 2017)

Yup I'm gonna get to that today I rebuilt my super xl 925 last night now I'm putting the carb and stuff back on my 102 then it's time to tear down the beast

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawnsman (Jun 3, 2017)

Well that one anyway I've got to rip the 61 down today is gonna be fix or try to fix my crap then I'm a sell all the extras I've got

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattyo (Jun 3, 2017)

40 psi?

Did you straight gas it?


----------



## Dawnsman (Jun 3, 2017)

Well no geez I'm a little smarter than that I mix all my gas myself the exact same way 1 us gal to 8 Oz of 2 stroke oil my older bigger saws get more oil

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawnsman (Jun 3, 2017)

However I got the saw from the guy who did strait gas it and that was t he cylinder this knuckle head put my brand new piston in he swore it was fine guess what it really wasn't I should have pulled the cylinder and double checked for myself instead I took the pjston to a guy who had it in parts ge put the lower end in it I just finished it up but dude when it was cutting oh my god it was flat doin it's thing I had my 24 in bar and Oregon chipper chain and it was spittin.out ribbons

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattyo (Jun 3, 2017)

Pix of the piston?


----------



## Dawnsman (Jun 3, 2017)

I haven't got to it yet I'll take some pictures when I get started on it I'm fixing to finish up my 102 right now it'll take me bout idk an hour or so

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 3, 2017)

That stinks. Did he clean the cylinder up? 
My father in law had transfer on his and put a new piston in it. It didn't last a tank. I fixed it and cleaned up the cylinder and it's been good for 2 years now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawnsman (Jun 3, 2017)

I would say not haven't
Hafner a chance to pull it apart yet but goin to yet tonight

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawnsman (Jun 3, 2017)

Damn I can't type and drive for crap I meant I haven't pulled it apart just yet but with 40 lbs of compression I'm Goin to tonight

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawnsman (Jun 3, 2017)

Yeah I seen the cylinder before I made the deal I specifically asked the guy where the saw was to make sure he at least took Emory cloth to it I hate to point the finger without proof but I mean it's kinda obvious so with any luck I can spruce it up put a new ring back on the old piston cause I'd say the new one is done for maybe it'll hold together til the new cylinder kit gets here I gotta have it to do this tree job I've got coming up since neither the 460 or the 61 or the 55 or the super xl 925 aren't available I gotta get that thing done quickly

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 4, 2017)

Did you find a new oem cylinder?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawnsman (Jun 4, 2017)

No I probably can't afford that I've had pretty descent luck with the aftermarket one I used in another saw

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 4, 2017)

Dawnsman said:


> No I probably can't afford that I've had pretty descent luck with the aftermarket one I used in another saw
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



If you don't want the oem one anymore let me know. Do you still have the other oem one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawnsman (Jun 4, 2017)

Just the one that's on it it's oem

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 4, 2017)

If it's junk that's ok. I'm looking for one to cut in half for research.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawnsman (Jun 4, 2017)

I'll try to get it apart this afternoon I'll let ya know

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 4, 2017)

Cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Thacker (Jun 4, 2017)

You can have the OEM cylinder repaired. It is costly but if it is no longer available it could be wort it. I have had McCulloch cylinders redone.
Brian


----------



## Dawnsman (Jun 6, 2017)

Yeah I still haven't had a chance to get it apart hopefully tomorrow after work depending on how I feel in the morning 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 8, 2017)

Dawnsman said:


> Yeah I still haven't had a chance to get it apart hopefully tomorrow after work depending on how I feel in the morning
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



How are you making out with the saw?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 8, 2017)

Dawnsman said:


> Yeah I still haven't had a chance to get it apart hopefully tomorrow after work depending on how I feel in the morning
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



How are you making out with the saw?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawnsman (Jun 10, 2017)

Been working my butt off goin to finally get to it over the weekend

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawnsman (Jun 24, 2017)

Well its finally back together and running strong again took a brake cylinder hone and took my time worked the deepest cuts outs of the cylinder then took Emory cloth to the piston til it was smooth again took a new ring from my spare 61 which is just a tad thicker put it all together and damn ed if it isn't running again geez what a chore should have just sold it lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sepia (Jun 24, 2017)

Right on Dawnsman! Now lets see some pics/video!


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 24, 2017)

Dawnsman said:


> Well its finally back together and running strong again took a brake cylinder hone and took my time worked the deepest cuts outs of the cylinder then took Emory cloth to the piston til it was smooth again took a new ring from my spare 61 which is just a tad thicker put it all together and damn ed if it isn't running again geez what a chore should have just sold it lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



Pics of the cylinder?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawnsman (Jun 24, 2017)

Yeah well I'll do that once I find the stupid chain tightener it kinda isn't there

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawnsman (Jun 24, 2017)

Uh no pics of it I can send you one of the piston I took out 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawnsman (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm gonna post pics of the piston when I go back outside you guys can imagine the damage done to the cylinder I just went a little bit at a time to get it where I needed it to.be I just hope it can hang on til.ive got enough money to replace it

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paragon Builder (Jun 25, 2017)

Dawnsman said:


> I'm gonna post pics of the piston when I go back outside you guys can imagine the damage done to the cylinder I just went a little bit at a time to get it where I needed it to.be I just hope it can hang on til.ive got enough money to replace it
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



The cuts in the cylinder won't hurt it. But if there is any aluminum transfer left it will happen again. Ask me how I know...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawnsman (Jun 25, 2017)

I figured that out the hard way too 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawnsman (Jun 25, 2017)

Yeah so it happened twice









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan (Nov 18, 2017)

CJ Brown said:


> Some day I am going to own one of these saws


Just reread this thread....he said someday I'll own ONE of these! Lol![emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Dawnsman (Nov 18, 2017)

PA Dan said:


> Just reread this thread....he said someday I'll own ONE of these! Lol![emoji23][emoji23]


Well someday can be anytime ill sell the rest of my parts saw cheap cheap u gitra get rid if some of thus stuff in if tomorrow. So ill take pics 

Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan (Nov 18, 2017)

Dawnsman said:


> Well someday can be anytime ill sell the rest of my parts saw cheap cheap u gitra get rid if some of thus stuff in if tomorrow. So ill take pics
> 
> Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


What all ya got? Chris now has three of them and I just picked up my third this week!


----------



## Dawnsman (Nov 18, 2017)

PA Dan said:


> What all ya got? Chris now has three of them and I just picked up my third this week!


Top cover good crank and case to be honest I don't remember what's all there I e got some. 55 stuff and 345 141.142 quite a few parts I really need to sell all of it but ill sell whatever oh yeah almost forgot about the 350 husky in rebuilding 

Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan (Nov 18, 2017)

Pm sent...


----------



## Dawnsman (Nov 18, 2017)

Dawnsman said:


> Top cover good crank and case to be honest I don't remember what's all there I e got some. 55 stuff and 345 141.142 quite a few parts I really need to sell all of it but ill sell whatever oh yeah almost forgot about the 350 husky in rebuilding
> 
> Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


Ill go check into what I've got I priced it low on another site ill put a price on each piece then what ill take for every orange part I've got the 55 has brand new after market pistonand cylibder

Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


----------



## Sepia (Nov 18, 2017)

Good luck on those parts @PA Dan - we need to keep all the 262XP parts we can find to keep these saws going into the future. Have you been playing with your latest 262XP yet?


----------



## PA Dan (Nov 18, 2017)

CJ Brown said:


> Good luck on those parts @PA Dan - we need to keep all the 262XP parts we can find to keep these saws going into the future. Have you been playing with your latest 262XP yet?


Carb kit came yesterday. Carb will go through the USC today. Just finished up night shift. Might rebuild the carb and see if she runs. I'll let ya know.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Nov 18, 2017)

Another fix for any chain tensioner that uses any type of little retainer...(from way back early in the thread). Just use a short piece o' fuel line. Works great.




​
​


----------



## 67L36Driver (Nov 18, 2017)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Another fix for any chain tensioner that uses any type of little retainer...(from way back early in the thread). Just use a short piece o' fuel line. Works great.
> 
> View attachment 613215
> 
> ...



Or, a small ‘O’ ring.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Nov 18, 2017)

That was already mentioned, hence the above in the absence of a drawer full of the right sized 'O' rings.

The original question was in post #1. Just didn't see anyone suggest the fuel line solution.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Nov 18, 2017)

I have yet to be impressed by stock or muffler modded 262 = I always sell them. 
Maybe this 1990 with K&S c+p and hda87 carb will change my mind, then again maybe not.
After rebuild we will be able to tell as I just did a 036 3750 also.


----------



## Sepia (Nov 18, 2017)

Very nice saw! Looks like someone changed the muffler on it, or maybe they changed the muffler later in the production run.


----------



## PA Dan (Nov 18, 2017)

CJ Brown said:


> Very nice saw! Looks like someone changed the muffler on it, or maybe they changed the muffler later in the production run.


That's the muffler that's on my first one. I like that defector it has screws you can remove it and cut the baffle with a dremel.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 18, 2017)

Tried to change the muffler on my 372 today but no luck. Seems it was rusted on...I'm soaking the bolts overnight with PB Blaster.


----------



## Sepia (Nov 18, 2017)

My 1990 262XP muffler


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Nov 19, 2017)

Thanks for posting CJ. Havent seen that muffler. 
But have noticed it seems ones outside US dont have XP on their tags. Aussies posted pics on my site and same tag like yours. 
My tag


----------



## Sepia (Nov 19, 2017)

You can have a look at this IPL. It shows the muffler my saw came with, as well as a jungle type muffler that I assume came on saws sold outside of North America. 
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/partslist/husqvarna262-1990-03.PDF

The muffler design was changed for the 1991 model year, but after seeing your saw, perhaps some late run 1990 saws also got the updated muffler. 
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/partslist/husqvarna262-1991-03.PDF

I never noticed the difference in tha tags. I will check my other 262's and see if they all say "262" rather than 262xp


----------



## Sepia (Nov 19, 2017)

I had a look at my other saws' tags; the '91 '92 and '93 were all from Canada and have "262xp" on their tags. The 1998 saw was from England and also has "262xp" on the tag, so my 1990 is the odd one here. Good eye on that one! And the 1990 is a Canadian saw as well.


----------



## Sepia (Nov 19, 2017)

I think the 1990 model year is the only year to use Torx/slotted fasteners as well, but I could be mistaken on that.


----------



## Sepia (Nov 19, 2017)

@JeremiahJohnson can you post a link to your site?


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Nov 19, 2017)

The Arboristsite police will delete it. Just Google chainsaw repair forum and you'll find it.


----------



## Sepia (Nov 19, 2017)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> The Arboristsite police will delete it. Just Google chainsaw repair forum and you'll find it.


Okay, thanks for the tip!

edit: found it! looks like a great place!


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Nov 19, 2017)

CJ Brown said:


> @JeremiahJohnson can you post a link to your site?



Here you go. I was told long ago because I am helping and not a competing site for money making off of sponsors like here it is ok. https://chainsawrepair.createaforum.com/
Everything I do is free and sponsor free.


----------

